# State tax deduction in payslip



## rd123 (Nov 13, 2019)

I recently came back to Target after few months. Today I saw my new payslip has both federal and state tax deductions .
Last time when I worked at Target, only federal withholding was getting deducted not state. Is there something that I have to do about this?

thanks


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Nov 13, 2019)

rd123 said:


> I recently came back to Target after few months. Today I saw my new payslip has both federal and state tax deductions .
> Last time when I worked at Target, only federal withholding was getting deducted not state. Is there something that I have to do about this?
> 
> thanks


you elect withholdings on workday AFAIK


----------



## rd123 (Nov 13, 2019)

Is there a way to review it again? I think I did same as last time. But I’m not sure now!!


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Nov 13, 2019)

rd123 said:


> Is there a way to review it again? I think I did same as last time. But I’m not sure now!!


Look on workday for it, if you can’t find it your stores HR will know, I don’t remember where it is


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 14, 2019)

rd123 said:


> Is there a way to review it again? I think I did same as last time. But I’m not sure now!!


Go to workday, under pay. Look for pay deduction or changes.


----------



## commiecorvus (Nov 14, 2019)

What state do you live in that you get the option of not paying state taxes?
I live in Alaska where there is no income tax (also Florida, Nevada, South Dakota, Texas, Washington, and Wyoming), so it's different here.
But when we did, pre oil money, we never had that option.
Do you not want to pay it because you make so little that you would get it back at the end of the year anyway?
None of my business really, just curious how it works.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Nov 14, 2019)

commiecorvus said:


> What state do you live in that you get the option of not paying state taxes?
> I live in Alaska where there is no income tax (also Florida, Nevada, South Dakota, Texas, Washington, and Wyoming), so it's different here.
> But when we did, pre oil money, we never had that option.
> Do you not want to pay it because you make so little that you would get it back at the end of the year anyway?
> None of my business really, just curious how it works.


They're not talking about not paying, they're talking about withholding.


----------



## a1flow (Nov 14, 2019)

In my state if you make under a certain amount they won't take anything for state witholding.


----------

